# 235 gallon clear tub work???



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi guys my grandpa has this 235 gallon clear tup in his basment and he said i can have it and i was wondering can i keep piranhas in eat i was think like 15 and will they be fine with the right filteration ect....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I would get about 12, 15 is overdoing it IMO. Just remember if you do attemept 15 you will need MASSIVE filteration, like those pond filters..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Damn, good luck, get some pics up asap!


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Trigga said:


> I would get about 12, 15 is overdoing it IMO. Just remember if you do attemept 15 you will need MASSIVE filteration, like those pond filters..


OK THANKS HOW MUCH WOULD FILTERATION BE FOR THIS KIND OF TUB?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

IM not sure as to the exact price but they have a new fluval which turns over thousands of gallons an hour which will be perfect on that tank. Go to the fluval website or contact your lfs.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Trigga said:


> IM not sure as to the exact price but they have a new fluval which turns over thousands of gallons an hour which will be perfect on that tank. Go to the fluval website or contact your lfs.


ok thanx and i wanna get another tub like this one i got but where could i find one? like at a home depot or lowes or somthing? and how much would it cost?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Not sure about you cost but before anything id try ebay because they will have it cheaper than retail. But other wise yes try those hardware stores.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Not sure about you cost but before anything id try ebay because they will have it cheaper than retail. But other wise yes try those hardware stores.


but do you think they would have a clear tub that big?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wesley said:


> Not sure about you cost but before anything id try ebay because they will have it cheaper than retail. But other wise yes try those hardware stores.


but do you think they would have a clear tub that big?
[/quote]
on ebay or at the harware store.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Not sure about you cost but before anything id try ebay because they will have it cheaper than retail. But other wise yes try those hardware stores.


but do you think they would have a clear tub that big?
[/quote]
on ebay or at the harware store.
[/quote]

yea i jus called homedepot and they have 54 gallon ones for like 16 measly bucks so a 100 gallon one should be like 30 bucks so i am so sicked cus im gonna have like a shoal of piranhas in there and ill be saving like 200 dollars ha


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

try a farm and tractor supply too! might be cheaper


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

nice idea can we got some pics of your future project?
what kinda pygos you filling it with?


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

I want to see this


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

NickNick said:


> nice idea can we got some pics of your future project?
> what kinda pygos you filling it with?


Thanks max i was thinkin like 10-12 carib if i can find some in columbus ohio or jus go with 8-9 reds but i called homedepot,lowes,target,meijer, none of them have 100 gallon clear storage tubs what are some company names i can call plz help i want to start on this project no later than friday.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

what happen to the 235 your gramps had it will cost money to get it running so u should do it first then add another.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Malok said:


> what happen to the 235 your gramps had it will cost money to get it running so u should do it first then add another.


yea i still got that one but im goin to start up a smaller one since that one is goin to take a crap load of money to set up and then im goin to use that one for a nice snake or somthin










but can anyone answer my question?

And another thing how would i set up the filteration? wouldnt the top part be to thick for a hangon filter any suggestions?????


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

diy use a pond or small pool pump to make a wet dry look under tank and equptment section in the diy section

diy use a pond or small pool pump to make a wet dry look under tank and equptment section in the diy section


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Malok said:


> diy use a pond or small pool pump to make a wet dry look under tank and equptment section in the diy section
> 
> diy use a pond or small pool pump to make a wet dry look under tank and equptment section in the diy section


but aint those suckers reaaaalllllllllyyyyyyyyyy expensive??


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

i just saw a pond pump at wal mart for 50 bucks it will be cheaper than a bunch of hang on back or canaster filters.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Malok said:


> i just saw a pond pump at wal mart for 50 bucks it will be cheaper than a bunch of hang on back or canaster filters.


oooo i like thats only 50 buck that what im talkin about but how many gallons in an hour will those filter turn??? because if i cant find a 100 gallon i guess im gonna have to go with the 54 gallon and put like 4 carib in there.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> oooo i like thats only 50 buck that what im talkin about but how many gallons in an hour will those filter turn??? because if i cant find a 100 gallon i guess im gonna have to go with the 54 gallon and put like 4 carib in there.


that i dont know but if you need to get a small pool pump for like 125 i know that will do the trick proball for 1,000 gal i got a 10,000 gal pool and the pump for it cost 150

or 2 pond pumps


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Malok said:


> > oooo i like thats only 50 buck that what im talkin about but how many gallons in an hour will those filter turn??? because if i cant find a 100 gallon i guess im gonna have to go with the 54 gallon and put like 4 carib in there.
> 
> 
> that i dont know but if you need to get a small pool pump for like 125 i know that will do the trick proball for 1,000 gal i got a 10,000 gal pool and the pump for it cost 150
> ...


I dont know anything about pond filters but shouldnt one be enough to maintian crystal clear wtaer for a 54 gallon clear tub? the name alone sound it will be able to







i guess ill have to call up walmart in jus a sec..


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I want to see a pic of this clear tub you are talking about. Sounds sweet.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

just rei wouldnt just throw the filter in the tub i would hook it up like a wet dry sump yea a little more time effort and money but water quality would be way better


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Rick james said:


> I want to see a pic of this clear tub you are talking about. Sounds sweet.


Rick i will post pics when i have everything hooked up and my fish and they tank so i will post a new thread when everything is setup.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

just remember you gonna have to let this thing cycle so dont go rushing to just throw p's in there or you could end up with a shoal of the never popular but persistant dead p


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

yes malok is right! nothing worse then uncycled tank and effects it has on the fish cannot waitto see this project in its completed stages! sounds like a sweet idea!


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

maxinout13 said:


> yes malok is right! nothing worse then uncycled tank and effects it has on the fish cannot waitto see this project in its completed stages! sounds like a sweet idea!


O u have to let it cycle







i put my fish in his tank after on have my small 29 gallon running for 2 days but im lucky hes perfectly fine and hes grown a inch in 2 weeks









But how long should i let the water cycle cus i dang sure was going to throw my fish in there lol???


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

since i doubt you going to want to do all the water tests and probally dont have the kits then just get a dozen guppies throw in there when its been a week without any guppie loss you should be fine if you want to speed things up a little throw your cartridge from your 29 in there and when you do do water changes to your 29 put that water in there too if you have a larger tank in the house like a 55 gal do a half water change from that into the tub that should speed things up alot


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Malok said:


> since i doubt you going to want to do all the water tests and probally dont have the kits then just get a dozen guppies throw in there when its been a week without any guppie loss you should be fine if you want to speed things up a little throw your cartridge from your 29 in there and when you do do water changes to your 29 put that water in there too if you have a larger tank in the house like a 55 gal do a half water change from that into the tub that should speed things up alot


ok man thanx.....im putting these piranhas in a crazy asz tank hopfully they will be crazy asz hell also


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Sounds sweet cant wait to see the pics of it :nod:


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

eh get tetras do not use gold fish guppies or feeder fish to cycle your tank, they are dirtttttty!

nate


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

yes updat with pics when you set it up then maybe we can help you out with some quirks before you trow the p's in there


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Malok said:


> yes updat with pics when you set it up then maybe we can help you out with some quirks before you trow the p's in there


ok good idea cus i have really no idea what im doin so i just am useing advise to make this come together without u guys this wouldnt be possible









But how would i put lighting in there for my plants???

And also im trying to decide whether to get white sand or white gravel what do you guys think??


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

sand is alot easier to keep clean but gravel seems to be alot of peoples choice, also lights you could put over with some wood to make a make shift top. im sure lots of posts and comments will be replied here as well.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

maxinout13 said:


> sand is alot easier to keep clean but gravel seems to be alot of peoples choice, also lights you could put over with some wood to make a make shift top. im sure lots of posts and comments will be replied here as well.


I dont know where u coming from my brain processes slower than most poeples


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

i always thought gravel was easier to keep clean sand gets sucked up in my vac how do u clean your sand


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Malok said:


> i always thought gravel was easier to keep clean sand gets sucked up in my vac how do u clean your sand


Ok I jus found out a way to put light i hope and my filteration system ok ...

1. then out the edges of the top of the tank then get a filter at petsmart that costs like 40 or 50 bucks that is for a 80 gallon tank and get a sponge and tape it to the inside part of the filter for better support and better flow and then after that get started on the lid im going to cut out jus enough in the back to make a shape of my filter and cut out a piece for my heater ect... so i can jus snap on the lid without it half open the im going to cut a long opening in the middleback go i can put lighting there and then put sand plants ect....

u guys get whaere im coming from ?? i would make like a grid thingy if i knew how


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

eggcrat dont know where to get it but thats what you need and i still want to see pics if you started id like to see how its comming along


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Malok said:


> eggcrat dont know where to get it but thats what you need and i still want to see pics if you started id like to see how its comming along


Eggcrat wth would that be used for?

And i didnt get any of the stuff yet im starting it on the weekend.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

eggcrate or ceiling grate w/e can be found at lowes or home depot usually its used for dividers.

sand doesnt get sucked up when i clean just graze the top stirring around a little, gravel tends to get stuff stuck around and youll see some amazing dirt and black crap sucked up when you stir the rocks around with the gravel vac, i dont like gravel due to the fact pieces of food can get caught and pollute your water so easy, sand everything stays on top...but thats my opinion and preference.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

maxinout13 said:


> eggcrate or ceiling grate w/e can be found at lowes or home depot usually its used for dividers.
> 
> sand doesnt get sucked up when i clean just graze the top stirring around a little, gravel tends to get stuff stuck around and youll see some amazing dirt and black crap sucked up when you stir the rocks around with the gravel vac, i dont like gravel due to the fact pieces of food can get caught and pollute your water so easy, sand everything stays on top...but thats my opinion and preference.


can you give me a pic of what this stuff looks like? and what size i need and how much it is ect...

What will i be needing this for anyways?


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Can someone give me some pics of egg crate ?? so i can see how this is gonna help me wit putting my light on the tub


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Malok said:


> try a farm and tractor supply too! might be cheaper


Thats it right there. You're not going to find a tub that big and clear at home depot or lowes. Was just there looking today. nothing even close to that big. the largest clear plastic tubs they have are around 29 gal.

Feed/farm supply stores are your best bet.

for your lights you might think about mounting them from above.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> try a farm and tractor supply too! might be cheaper


Thats it right there. You're not going to find a tub that big and clear at home depot or lowes. Was just there looking today. nothing even close to that big. the largest clear plastic tubs they have are around 29 gal.

Feed/farm supply stores are your best bet.

for your lights you might think about mounting them from above.
[/quote]

Thanx for th info but i dont know any names for those kinda store u got any ? and by mounting the light on top are u talking about haveing it balance on the side of the lid? correct me if im wrong


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Wesley said:


> try a farm and tractor supply too! might be cheaper


Thats it right there. You're not going to find a tub that big and clear at home depot or lowes. Was just there looking today. nothing even close to that big. the largest clear plastic tubs they have are around 29 gal.

Feed/farm supply stores are your best bet.

for your lights you might think about mounting them from above.
[/quote]

Thanx for th info but i dont know any names for those kinda store u got any ? and by mounting the light on top are u talking about haveing it balance on the side of the lid? correct me if im wrong
[/quote]

I dunno what your local farm supply place would be called. Check your yellow pages.

The light no I ment have it mounted to the ceiling. Pendant style


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

hailide lights hangfrom the cieling i think. but they are expensive. eggcrate will do it budget style but keep in mind the fact theat there will be alot of water lost to evaporation compared to a tank with a lid. deifinatley check for a food supplier. best bet might be the seafood buisiness and like has been said the farming industry. good luck man, sounds like this is gonna rock!


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

The solution to evaporation and loss of heat on a pond system or similar is to go to Home Depot and buy a roll of clear vinyl masking(in the paint section).

Build two frames out of 1" lumber a little bit bigger than the top perimeter of your pond.

Lay one frame out on the floor, cover it with the vinyl, then lay the next frame on top of the other one. Fasten the two together with screws, nails, or staples, and trim the excess vinyl.

Advantages to this:
No evaporation
Minimal heat loss
Fish can't jump out
Allows natural sun lighting- Not dark all the time


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

Do you have any pics yet? It would be really cool if you could post some. Unless you want the P's to be at ankle level you may want to consider building some kind of sweet stand that would match the dimensions and shape of the tub.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

Wesley said:


> Can someone give me some pics of egg crate ?? so i can see how this is gonna help me wit putting my light on the tub


do you know in doctor offices or school the plastoc grates that cover the flourescent lights, well if ya do there ya go









works nice

nate


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok ill look into it thanx guys i just hope i odnt make it look to homemade looking (well the lid anyway) but yea im gonnna post pics when i have the filters aand stuff setup and when i get all the supplys and ill do this before i get the piranhas... so u guys can tell me to fix anything if it can be done better


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

^dude. your using a plastic tub. I don't think you're getting away from it looking home made.

You can also go with a regular shop light and hang that from the celing. that would be your cheapest option.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> ^dude. your using a plastic tub. I don't think you're getting away from it looking home made.
> 
> You can also go with a regular shop light and hang that from the celing. that would be your cheapest option.


good point...its a novel idea and good one at that but yes will be homemade looking, not that thats bad man 235 g tub full of ps....sweet idea i still love it!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

maxinout13 said:


> ^dude. your using a plastic tub. I don't think you're getting away from it looking home made.
> 
> You can also go with a regular shop light and hang that from the celing. that would be your cheapest option.


good point...its a novel idea and good one at that but yes will be homemade looking, not that thats bad man 235 g tub full of ps....sweet idea i still love it!
[/quote]
235 gallons of water in a 5-sided tub without a secure top.
hmmm.
won't it just BURST due to the pressure?
If it won't, I have no problem in getting a 250+gallon plastic tub in my basement filled with enough p's.
I'm eagerly awaiting an answer.









*and one or two huge-ass wet/dry's. with dual pumps obviously due to the wet/dry being level with the tub.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

look up TSC tractor supply website . they have100-300g tubs for about 75- 200 i think. their called cattle drinking tubs made by rubbermaid


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> 235 gallons of water in a 5-sided tub without a secure top.
> hmmm.
> won't it just BURST due to the pressure?
> If it won't, I have no problem in getting a 250+gallon plastic tub in my basement filled with enough p's.
> ...


do it they are made to hold water


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Malok said:


> > 235 gallons of water in a 5-sided tub without a secure top.
> > hmmm.
> > won't it just BURST due to the pressure?
> > If it won't, I have no problem in getting a 250+gallon plastic tub in my basement filled with enough p's.
> ...


*after searching long and hard via google, still can't find the mystical "tub/bucket/something-or-other"
*help?

Come Christmas, this is where all the $$$ presents is going towards!








For now, I'll stick to first getting my tank fully cycled and getting my FIRST EVER Piranha(s).


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm doing a similar thing- it was sort of last minute, but I went to home depot last night and picked up a 125g preformed pond. I started setting up last night, but I'm having a little bit of trouble getting my overflow system to work correctly. My pump keeps draining my sump. Anyways, I will put pics up when the pond is done

I did this because I'm having some problems with my DIY 180 tank- I think I used crappy silicone and it's leaking.

Anyways, I will put pics up when the pond is done

I went to TSC and they had a 110g poly tub for $49! I almost bought that, but the pond had a larger footprint so I went with that.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

sounds like you need a bigger hole going to your sump so you get more water to your pump or if you can turn your pumps flow down a little the first suggestion would be better though give you more filtration


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

if your looking for a stock tank the brand you are going to look for is rubbermaid and alot of your commercial and agricultural stores.....alot of people use them on the saltwater side of this hobby.....they go anywhere from 50g to 300g heres a link although you cant order them from here you can find somewhere around you that does

Rubbermaid Stock Tanks

hope that helps you guys out


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

lets see some pics!
Man, I'm getting all excited about this idea


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

maxinout13 said:


> ^dude. your using a plastic tub. I don't think you're getting away from it looking home made.
> 
> You can also go with a regular shop light and hang that from the celing. that would be your cheapest option.


good point...its a novel idea and good one at that but yes will be homemade looking, not that thats bad man 235 g tub full of ps....sweet idea i still love it!
[/quote]

Oh yeah. for sure. I'm not knocking on him in the least. If I had the room for one I'd be doing the exact same thing. I got no problem with having a big ass ghetto tank. If it holds fish and water thats whats important. It of course wouldnt be a show tank but who cares. It gives you somewhere to put more fish. 235 gal is a nice size home for P's


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

Malok said:


> sounds like you need a bigger hole going to your sump so you get more water to your pump or if you can turn your pumps flow down a little the first suggestion would be better though give you more filtration


My bulkheads are big enough, but I think the problem is that they aren't perfectly level with eachother so one is working hard than the other. The other problem is that one is further away from the sump than the other and the hose running to the sump isn't perfectly straight with a downward slope, which means that the water congregates in the low spots and doesn't flow into the sump. I have to tweak it somemore and it should be ok.

I also need to slow my pump down- it's actually running faster than optimum...









Ok, sorry to jack the thread... you can have it back now.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

FormulatedFire said:


> if your looking for a stock tank the brand you are going to look for is rubbermaid and alot of your commercial and agricultural stores.....alot of people use them on the saltwater side of this hobby.....they go anywhere from 50g to 300g heres a link although you cant order them from here you can find somewhere around you that does
> 
> Rubbermaid Stock Tanks
> 
> hope that helps you guys out


Helps a bundle.
Thanks!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

cant wait to c the pics man


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm going to get me a few of those tubs, I'm only using 1 for RO water atm


----------



## bribri (Jul 4, 2006)

I guess I dont get it....you won't be able to see your fish, which to me is the main reason for having them.

Interested to hear why you guys would want it even though you wouldnt be able to see them?


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

I spent a good 20 min. last night watching my macs explore they're new pond when I first put them in. It was really cool to watch them follow each other around. A pond offers a much more "natural look and feel" to the habitat. It really feels like you're watching them swim around on the bottom of the Amazon. They're not hard to see at all if you have decent lighting and a light-colored substrate.

That's just my opinion...


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Just thought I would add to the discusion some.

http://www.plastic-mart.com/class.php?item=1092


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)




----------

